# Stage Fright and Performance Anxieties- Tips and Techniques



## Duster James (Sep 20, 2008)

In case anyone is interested, here are links to three articles I posted on another forum about managing nerves, pressure, and stage fright. Although written for sax players, the tips and techniques reviewed can be used by any musician. To date, over 150,000 dedicated hits have been recorded.
http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resources/Performing-NSharpe1.html


Attitudes and expectations can play an important role, as discussed in this interview with Downbeat award winner Ken Fornetran.
http://www.saxontheweb.net/Jazz/KenFornetran1.html

Jazz great Mel Martinalso has an interesting perspective:

“Let me offer a few direct and down to earth things that anyone can do to improve their jazz performance skills and get to ‘the Zen Zone.’ I practice a simple form of meditation for twenty minutes, once a day, usually in the morning. It has nothing to do with religion, purchasing a mantra or following a guru…The first ten minutes is for concentration. It could be on whatever I'm listening to, the back of my eyelids, my breathing or an upcoming performance. Being a very goal oriented person, I find that I might do the latter for a week or more prior to my performance using the technique of positive visualization. The second ten minutes are spent … allowing my mind to think whatever thoughts come up. As they emerge, I acknowledge them and then attempt to bring back the basic focus of my concentration of the first half…If you are readying yourself for performance, this will help you to maintain your focus so that when you hit the stage, you can be totally relaxed and confident. During the meditations…you can mentally rehearse the music you are going to perform. Then, before you go onstage, you can clear your mind of any clutter and all of the mental work you have done will pay off because you have embedded it on the subconscious level…You will be surprised at how liberating this can be. “


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

“Let me offer a few direct and down to earth things that anyone can do to improve their jazz performance skills and get to ‘the Zen Zone.’ I practice a simple form of meditation for twenty minutes, once a day, usually in the morning. It has nothing to do with religion, purchasing a mantra or following a guru…The first ten minutes is for concentration. It could be on whatever I'm listening to, the back of my eyelids, my breathing or an upcoming performance. Being a very goal oriented person, I find that I might do the latter for a week or more prior to my performance using the technique of positive visualization. The second ten minutes are spent … allowing my mind to think whatever thoughts come up. As they emerge, I acknowledge them and then attempt to bring back the basic focus of my concentration of the first half…If you are readying yourself for performance, this will help you to maintain your focus so that when you hit the stage, you can be totally relaxed and confident. During the meditations…you can mentally rehearse the music you are going to perform. Then, before you go onstage, you can clear your mind of any clutter and all of the mental work you have done will pay off because you have embedded it on the subconscious level…You will be surprised at how liberating this can be. “ 

translation-
drink 10-15 beers depending on your body weight, and deeply contemplate anything female within eyeshot. and warm your fingers up for christsakes- its important.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

*shrugs*

I just get up there and go.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Too much stuff to do... hahaha I'd rather spend time practicing. At least I know there would be less chances of me screwing up and embarrassing myself.


----------

